# Microbreweries In Sydney Cbd



## AussieJosh (8/2/10)

I will be heading to Sydney in 2 weeks to watch the UFC 110. Ariving Sat morning and Leaving Mon Night! My Gf and i are staying at a place right near Central Station in the CBD My gf beeing a bit of a foody, she is a chef that has worked in a number of good places in Adelaide and Edinburgh in the UK, And me being a bit of a (Beery) She likes good beers to! Anyway! Are there any good places you can recomend In Sydney CBD that have good beers!? Or even better...... good beer and food!?
Cheers!


----------



## nate2g (8/2/10)

Redoak on Clarence St. is a must...fantastic food and a great variety of different beers, be aware that it's not open Sunday though.

And definitley the Taphouse in Darlinghurst for quality micros on tap and hearty pub fare.

On Sunday I'd suggest hitting up The Australian for great pizza and solid beer list. Also stop by after at Lord Nelson pub for a pint or two

All are easy to get to from Central station.

Finally you can also get on the ferry and head to 4 Pines at Manly, a microbrewery and restaurant overlooking the harbour.

Enjoy.


----------



## winkle (8/2/10)

nate2g said:


> Redoak on Clarence St. is a must...fantastic food and a great variety of different beers, be aware that it's not open Sunday though.
> 
> And definitley the Taphouse in Darlinghurst for quality micros on tap and hearty pub fare.
> 
> ...


The Macquarie, almost within spiting distance of Central. link


----------



## /// (8/2/10)

G'day

Breweries

* Schartz Brewery
* Red Oak
* Lord Nelson

Bars

* Me (when we can pour)
* Taphouse
* Belgium Beer Cafe
* Bavarian Beer Cafe

Away from town a bit but make great cocktails, Matt and Oscar the All Star management team run a great shop (can close a bit early)

* Roxbury Pub . Always make you feel welcome and I never get chucked out ...

And has anyone been here?

Scotty


----------



## stm (10/2/10)

+1 for Macquarie Hotel, Wentworth Ave. Some good beers brewed in their basement. At the moment (as of last Sat) their Thai restaurant was closed for renovations, but there's an excellent Thai place down the road (Spice I Am) which does very quick takeaway and the Mac is happy for you to bring that in. Usually a good live band on Sat nights as well.


----------



## Bribie G (10/2/10)

For an excellent little trip, weather permitting, if you hop a train to Circular Quay and take the Manly Ferry, there's a Bavarian Bier Cafe right there at the Wharf, with the 4 Pines Brewery just down the road - I assume they are still going? Haven't been to Sinny for 12 Months but Manly is always my last-stop watering hole (Rellies up the hill at Beacon Hill) :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bizier (10/2/10)

I highly recommend the Lord Nelson, Taphouse and Red Oak. The Hive is OK, but the range is limited to pretty standard styles if you are a traveller.
Try the Macquarie on your way to the Taphouse, I wish I could recommend them, but my experiences have been inconsistent. Other people disagree. They have a SWEET little wood-clad copper setup for some brew porn on the way to the toilet and serving tanks in the bar area.

If the Hart is online, I'd recommend checking that out for sure.

ED: Stuff the Bavarian Cafe, go to the Concordia Club in Tempe


----------



## /// (10/2/10)

Bizier said:


> ED: Stuff the Bavarian Cafe, go to the Concordia Club in Tempe



POOORRRKKK Knuckle anyone ...


----------



## Bizier (11/2/10)

/// said:


> POOORRRKKK Knuckle anyone ...



I want a smiley with a little green alp-hat.


----------



## AussieJosh (11/2/10)

Thanks for all the hints and tis boys and girls! Some really good tips there! Ill bring this post back to life on the 23rd and tell you all how the UFC was and what places we went to that you recomemnded!

Cheers again! I think this info will make my time in Syd even more enjoyable!


----------



## matho (11/2/10)

if your going to the redoak their cheese taster is :icon_drool2: 
kolsch and cheddar :icon_drool2: 
followed by blue vein and their porter :icon_drool2: 
well thats what i think

cheer's matho


----------



## AussieJosh (11/2/10)

Thanks for that Matho! My GF LOVES Cheeses!


----------



## AussieJosh (23/2/10)

Thanks for all the Hints and Tips People!
I had an amazing weekend in Sydney! I loved the UFC I hope any of you that watched it enjoyed it!?
The places i got to that you guys recomended were....

Macquarie Hotel

Bavarian Cafe

4 pines

And the Lord Nelson

The 6 full wine glasses beer tasting at the Macquarie for only $15 WAS AWSONE!!!! id highly recomend it to anyone!
And the beer and food at 4 pines was great!

Thanks to everyone for making my time in sydney even better!


----------



## stm (24/2/10)

Thanks for your trip report - looks great. Good to see the schwarzbier (dark bier) back on tap at the Mac.


----------



## kahn (24/2/10)

How much did the 6 tastings at that Mac set you back? What size glasses were they?


----------



## AussieJosh (24/2/10)

kahn said:


> How much did the 6 tastings at that Mac set you back? What size glasses were they?



$15!!!!!! I could not belive how bloody cheap it was!!!
Glass size....Im not to sure? at a guess 250mls?


----------



## kahn (25/2/10)

AussieJosh said:


> $15!!!!!! I could not belive how bloody cheap it was!!!
> Glass size....Im not to sure? at a guess 250mls?



Thanks for the info.

I'm up there in a couple of weeks - might drop in there and have a taste.


----------

